# Is APT Fix different from Seachem Excel?



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

geekindenial said:


> Folks has anyone used APT Fix for spot treating BBA?
> 
> I wonder if this is the same as excel? Does it work better? Or is it just more concentrated excel?


This is a good question.

I happen to know the source. 

I will send him a note and see if he will divulge the secret!


----------



## Socratic monologue (Dec 8, 2008)

APT Fix claims to contain "3% epoxy aldehyde". Excel is 1.5% glutaraldeyde. Similar but not identical nasty chemical, looks like.


----------



## geekindenial (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## geekindenial (Oct 27, 2015)

Update: tried APT fix spot dosing for BBA (have some occasionally on rocks and some anubias leaves.

Its definitely more effective against bba compared to excel.


----------



## Socratic monologue (Dec 8, 2008)

Would be interesting to know if the effectiveness is due to the different concentration. A person might dilute the APT by 50%, or use stock glutaraldeyde (which, IIRC, is 2.7%) to test.


----------



## Hanuman (Dec 14, 2018)

Very strange substance to be in a product going in a tank. No information whatsoever on the internet about epoxy aldehyde and its effects on algae and more importantly on fauna and flora. I found this which looks concerning to me:


http://www.tecmos.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Resina-Aldeh%C3%ADdica-SH-A81-SH-A-101-1.pdf


----------

